# Totally Name Was wrong on UAE Work Visa



## Fahadulhassan (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have a problem with my visa and i want to discuss it with you guys. I got a offer letter from a company in UAE. Then the company owner applied for my visa. On 12 December 2015 i received the labour visa approval, and 15 december i received my work visa. But the problem is that on my Visa My Name was written totally wrong, mean the visa was issued to someone else name, but Passport number, picture, date of birth, nationality and company name is mine. I told to my boss that name is written totally wrong on visa. Then He submitted again for the visa name updation on 22 december 2015, but immigrations officers are not replying at all. Now my boss is saying that go to your embassy and ask them to take up with their consulate in Dubai for rectifying the error. So My Question is that how long Ministry of Labour take to update the name on visa. OR Should i go to the local embassy of my country?


----------



## abbakada (May 3, 2016)

Fahadulhassan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a problem with my visa and i want to discuss it with you guys. I got a offer letter from a company in UAE. Then the company owner applied for my visa. On 12 December 2015 i received the labour visa approval, and 15 december i received my work visa. But the problem is that on my Visa My Name was written totally wrong, mean the visa was issued to someone else name, but Passport number, picture, date of birth, nationality and company name is mine. I told to my boss that name is written totally wrong on visa. Then He submitted again for the visa name updation on 22 december 2015, but immigrations officers are not replying at all. Now my boss is saying that go to your embassy and ask them to take up with their consulate in Dubai for rectifying the error. So My Question is that how long Ministry of Labour take to update the name on visa. OR Should i go to the local embassy of my country?


Hi,

Ive reaad your post and I had the same issue. But in my visa photos of my friend is the one in the visa. Do you already know how to correct it? and how long does it takes? Thank you so much


----------

